# Olkutty's journal



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

3,400 sq feet. Nothing done for 10+ years other than mowing and the occasional "big box" fertilizer. 
Several patch jobs with random bags of seed over the years.

7-10-19

I began the battle with weeds, learning more every day on this forum.


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

8-3-19

Sun joe scarification.. 
over seeded with GCI TTTF - about 7lbs per 1k
Laid down some milorganite, P and K, and peat moss..


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

8-7-19

Watering 2-3 times a day, keeping the seedlings moist.


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

8-9-19

Day 6 after over seeding. We have sprouting!!

Still having a huge crabgrass issue. Debating on another quinclorac treatment.

"Bad hair day week" is almost over. Yard is starting to green again from the stress of Mr. Sun Joe.


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

10-15-20

There has been nothing but extreme heat for the last two months. I haven't had anything to post except suffering grass and bare spots. 230lbs of seed, countless hours of manpower, chemicals,and 6 months later, I'm finally seeing results..


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

11-3-2019

I'm going to assume this will be the last mow of the season. Looking at the forecast, it looks like temps are going to remain in the high 30's and low 40's for the next 10 days. The lawn has come a long way in 6 months. Bring on spring!!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

Powhatan said:


> Very nice :thumbup:


Thank you so much! 👊🏻


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

It's February.. My lawn has been so green all winter. I'm not use to that. It's always brown. Starting to think about a soil test, what fertilizer I'm going to use, and of course a pre-m!! Stoked about this year!!


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

3-4-20 Soil test has been submitted.

3-7-20

Pre-m (prodiamine 65wdg) applied at a rate of .4 oz per 1,000 sq ft.
Urea (46-0-0) applied at a rate of 1 lb per 1,000 sq ft. 
Feature was applied at 2 oz per 1,000 sq ft


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Looks great! Can't wait to follow along as your lawn wakes up.


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

I haven't posted in awhile. I've been lazy. I've taken the same approach this year as last fall, minus the Feature. I've replaced the feature with Main Event 6-0-0 which doesn't have near the results as Feature. Spoon feeding N every two weeks. And as of right now, everything is going great!


----------

